# hacksaw, which one's the best overall



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My Nicholson high-tension saw works great, but it's frame is just a bit longer than a Klein, Lenox, or Craftsman (which all look extremely similar to each other). The extra length makes the Nicholson more difficult to stow in a toolbag.

Also, the Nicholson is *heavy*, which is also a benifit, I believe, in terms of cutting. (The weight of it seems to help it get through material faster than other saws). 

The older saws that I have seen and used seem to say 'made in Sweden' or 'made in USA' on them.

I'll use a porta-band if there's one available, but being a construction electrician I end up cutting a lot of EMT by hand.

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/NICHOLSON/index.cfm

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103809650

(This is the one that I am using, only the grips are blue, not black).

Cooper Tools Nicholson 80965 High Tension Cushion Grip


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a really old Lenox hacksaw. I like it much better than any of the ones available today.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

People still use hacksaws?

~Matt


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ditto, I love my old lenox hacksaw. Had it since I was 18!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People still use hacksaws?
> 
> ~Matt


Everyday! I don't like portabands, I much prefer a sawzall with a good greenlee or bosch blade :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People still use hacksaws?
> 
> ~Matt


Uh, yeah... _some_ of us do. 

:laughing: Thanks Tool! :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Everyday! I don't like portabands, I much prefer a sawzall with a good greenlee or bosch blade :thumbsup:


so do you use a hacksaw or sawzall?

I dont even own a hacksaw I do own 2 sawzalls though.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Uh, yeah... _some_ of us do.
> 
> :laughing: Thanks Tool! :no:


Oh youre a union guy.. youre required to have one :thumbsup:

Would you use one if you didnt have to?

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*yes*



TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh youre a union guy.. youre required to have one :thumbsup:
> 
> Would you use one if you didnt have to?
> 
> ~Matt


No.

Seen the cordless porta-bands that Stout makes?? Wow, are they nice! I have used one that has, I believe up to a 2 inch capacity. May even be shorter than my hacksaw. If I could afford it, I would buy one of those, and stow my hacksaw away where I couldn't find it.

Yes, hacksaw is on our tool list...
And, the agreement also reads... 'shall have, but not limited to...'

But, there's that unwritten rule about no personal power tools.

We may have some words tomorrow, as it is. Foreman wants to look through my tool bag, to see what I have in there that's not on the list. First, we'll look in his tool bag and see what's on the list that he _doesn't_ have..

So, *NO* is the answer to your question *Tool *...


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> We may have some words tomorrow, as it is. Foreman wants to look through my tool bag, to see what I have in there that's not on the list. First, we'll look in his tool bag and see what's on the list that he _doesn't_ have..


The last person who gave me an issue about having hand tools that weren't on the list found himself on the wrong end of a pretty mean verbal lashing. Hurt feelings and all, it was a blood bath.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> The last person who gave me an issue about having hand tools that weren't on the list found himself on the wrong end of a pretty mean verbal lashing. Hurt feelings and all, it was a blood bath.


I don't get why certain tools would be prohibited by certain "brotherhoods" of a an international nature. :blink:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I don't get why certain tools would be prohibited by certain "brotherhoods" of a an international nature. :blink:


Was that "of a an" a stutter or a misspelling?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> Was that "of a an" a stutter or a misspelling?


Typo.

But you being more in tune with union issues than anyone else are adequately equipped to answer that question.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Typo.


I call Chief of the Typo Police.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> so do you use a hacksaw or sawzall?
> 
> I dont even own a hacksaw I do own 2 sawzalls though.
> 
> ~Matt


I always use my hacksaw on 1/2 thru 1" conduit, and if I need to cut unistrut or anything bigger than 1" EMT and there is no sawzall around, I use an apprentice (when available lol)


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> No.
> 
> Seen the cordless porta-bands that Stout makes?? Wow, are they nice! I have used one that has, I believe up to a 2 inch capacity. May even be shorter than my hacksaw. If I could afford it, I would buy one of those, and stow my hacksaw away where I couldn't find it.
> 
> ...


Why is it his right to go through YOUR stuff? Unless... you didnt have a tool you were supposed to have and slowed down a job.

Oh, and by the way... I have a name.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Who make the best bit brace?












How about a good Yankee screwdriver?










:jester:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> How about a good Yankee screwdriver?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


North Bros.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I don't get why certain tools would be prohibited by certain "brotherhoods" of a an international nature. :blink:


It helps to understand the union tool list is you realize that the electrician is not a permanent employee of a contractor. A tool list was meant to protect the worker from having to buy specialized tools for every job. It is also an equalizer. If a contactors needs five sparky for two months then keeps only two for the next few months who do they keep? If the skills are equal and one of the electricians has specialized tools (that the contractor did not need to buy) who do you keep? It could start a tool "arms" race, I have seen non union industrial electricians with an own gang box full of tools, just to keep employed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i use the klien hacksaw mainly because its baby blue 
it cuts about the same as any other hacksaw


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Being an industrial electrician I do have extra tools that aren't on the tool list. Certain tools I find convienent to have because I hate going searching for stuff


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People still use hacksaws?
> 
> ~Matt


 
I always thought a hacksaw is a saw Peter D uses.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I always thought a hacksaw is a saw Peter D uses.



Thou shalt not speak to the King that way. Your sentence is the guillotine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thou shalt not speak to the King that way. Your sentence is the guillotine.


 
Yea, whatever you say there, Chief.:whistling2:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea, whatever you say there, Chief.:whistling2:


He's a little delusional, huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> He's a little delusional, huh?


 
Me, or our "Fearless Leader"?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea, whatever you say there, Chief.:whistling2:


Your sentence is now to be burned alive by sticking a screwdriver into a 480 volt disconnect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Your sentence is now to be burned alive by sticking a screwdriver into a 480 volt disconnect.


Cool. Let me run out to the garage and get one.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Me, or our "Fearless Leader"?


The guy with the guillotine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> The guy with the guillotine.


 
He'd better have the guillotine then. I've got a 480v disconnect I'm sticking my screwdriver in, and all it does is make a banging noise when I do.


Oh, wait.... it's not engergized.



Peter, can I.......... oh, sorry, Excuse me. _Your Excellency_, can I hook up two 240v circuits to this and get 480 volts?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter, can I.......... oh, sorry, Excuse me. _Your Excellency_, can I hook up two 240v circuits to this and get 480 volts?


Yes, but they must be fed from a zig-zag transformer.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why is it his right to go through YOUR stuff? Unless... you didnt have a tool you were supposed to have and slowed down a job.
> 
> Oh, and by the way... I have a name.
> 
> ~Matt


Matt,

I believe, Matt, that he was actually just busting my balls, Matt, about my tool bag being heavy, Matt.

That, Matt, or he believes that I have too many tools, Matt, and that I am somehow slowed down by having so many, Matt (everything on the tool list, and some other items that I believe make my job easier), and make me more efficient, Matt.

I meant no offense, Matt, by refering to you as 'Tool', Matt.
I won't say anything about you turning this thread into a union issue, and not actually answering the question of the original post, Matt.

Well, I suppose your answer to which (hand) hacksaw is the best, is that having no hacksaw is the best.

No hard feelings, OK? Just being a smartass here. I know that your name is Matt, and didn't believe that it would be an issue to call you Tool. :no:
It won't happen again. I usually agree with your point of view.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Matt,
> 
> I believe, Matt, that he was actually just busting my balls, Matt, about my tool bag being heavy, Matt.
> 
> ...


I thought that was what you were implying, no harm done.

You union guys sure are a strange bunch.. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> No.
> 
> Seen the cordless porta-bands that Stout makes?? Wow, are they nice! I have used one that has, I believe up to a 2 inch capacity. May even be shorter than my hacksaw. If I could afford it, I would buy one of those, and stow my hacksaw away where I couldn't find it.
> 
> ...


That would drive me nuts.

I just bought a Bosch 18 volt NiCd reciprocating saw to pair with my bosch radio, 18 v hammerdrill, and my baby drill.

Alot of the Union guys I see work with brands like craftsman and ryobi. No thank you.

Oh, and I also have the Nicholson. I like it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> No.
> 
> Seen the cordless porta-bands that Stout makes?? Wow, are they nice! I have used one that has, I believe up to a 2 inch capacity. May even be shorter than my hacksaw.


The stout is awesome, replaced my sawzall a while ago. I got mine for $170 on ebay. I got the original version(that cannot be put in the stand) with 2 batteries, carrying case and free shipping. It was too good of a deal to pass-up and I was skeptical at first, but once I used it there was no going back to the sawzall or hacksaw.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> That would drive me nuts.
> 
> I just bought a Bosch 18 volt NiCd reciprocating saw to pair with my bosch radio, 18 v hammerdrill, and my baby drill.
> 
> ...


Craftsman and Ryobi power tools, not the best in my opinion, although I have seen some Craftsman cordless drills be put through some serious punishment. The batteries seemed to be the downfall.

*Frasbee*, I went with the Makita jobsite radio (white model). Mainly because I have a Makita 18v drill at home, with two batteries & charger.

I am glad that I was able to choose the Makita. Good reception, great sound, no extra crap on it, compact, & durable. (Plus, inputs for mp3, ipod, or portable cd player, none of which i have at the present).

Runs on both type Makita batteries, only drawback is that it does not charge the batteries.

paid $89 new, free shipping, no tax. ebay seller redcaptools.

BMR100W http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BMR100W-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B000V2H7B2


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Craftsman and Ryobi power tools, not the best in my opinion, although I have seen some Craftsman cordless drills be put through some serious punishment. The batteries seemed to be the downfall.
> 
> *Frasbee*, I went with the Makita jobsite radio (white model). Mainly because I have a Makita 18v drill at home, with two batteries & charger.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we can all thank, dewalt for patenting that. Can't wait for the patent to run out on that as it sucks nobody can charge batteries in their jobsite radios but them (that, and their tools kinda suck...)


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

heywood said:


> Yeah, we can all thank, dewalt for patenting that. Can't wait for the patent to run out on that as it sucks nobody can charge batteries in their jobsite radios but them (that, and their tools kinda suck...)


Bosch's jobsite radio charges batteries.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

yes, and it was the subject of a huge lawsuit in which Bosch paid 7 figures to b&d.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you Bosch, for not putting up with that $hit.

I wonder if that's why they haven't put out a lithium version of their radio, yet?


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

i sometime use a bahco hacksaw, i found it at a garage sale, pretty good weight, seems to work ok. everyone else use's a klein but i havn't needed to get one yet.

im surprised people still use them, the company i work for sets you up with a panasonic cordless drill, and metal cutter. you cant beat those as far as im concerned. the panasonic drills have held up for years and years, im really impressed by them.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's been so long since I used my hacksaw that I actually can't remember what brand it is.
Bandsaw or sawzall for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's been so long since I used my hacksaw that I actually can't remember what brand it is.
> Bandsaw or sawzall for me. :thumbsup:


 
I second that sentiment, since the little X-band has been in the truck I haven't used a hacksaw.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I second that sentiment, since the little X-band has been in the truck I haven't used a hacksaw.


I third it. I think mine's a Craftsman. Someday, I'll dig it out, blow the dust off it, and look.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

lol, hacksaw i use that when i'm cutting wiremold. lol. but umm that sawzall is pretty damn nice, but when i'm out of blades and they are too dull i'll use that hacksaw along with about 2 fbombs lol


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

So that stout X band is pretty sweet?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I once worked in a factory, where I was issued all my tools, and they gave me a Milwaukee hacksaw frame. It was, hands down, the best hacksaw frame I've ever used. Apparently, they don't make it anymore. Figures. I now use an Ideal hacksaw frame, and it's pretty damned good. Honestly, any high-tension hacksaw frame is pretty good.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> So that stout X band is pretty sweet?


We got a bunch of them back around Feb. and I have had one since. By March I took my hacksaw out of my bag. They are light and very easy to use one handed. I see all our guys carrying them into jobs with their handtools since spring. I keep one battery in the charger all the time. I love it for conduit, rod, and strut. I have the fine tooth blade in mine which gives a slower but real nice cut.


For a hacksaw the Black HD Craftsman model is nice. It will hold the thicker Lenox blades made for PVC.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i use one of those stanley angled looking ones it fits in my bag with no problem n i use lenox blades


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

edward said:


> i sometime use a bahco hacksaw, i found it at a garage sale, pretty good weight, seems to work ok. everyone else use's a klein but i havn't needed to get one yet.
> 
> im surprised people still use them, the company i work for sets you up with a panasonic cordless drill, and metal cutter. you cant beat those as far as im concerned. the panasonic drills have held up for years and years, im really impressed by them.


I've honestly never heard a bad thing about those panasonic drills.

Then again, I guess people use them so infrequently that there isn't much said about them at all.

Seems like an underdog brand.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hack..saw??


I rediscoverd the hacksaw recently. It's really a very good tool if you know how to use it (long strokes/use all the blade) and you have a good tight blade.

I have been using a sawsall to cut conduit for many years but the sawsall needs a really well charged battery to perform well. The battery is *never* dead on a hacksaw and it cuts conduit _just about_ as quick as a sawsall. 

The sawsall's danger is with your hand/fingers holding the conduit and the hacksaw's danger is in the hand holding the saw when you cut through.


----------



## chrusis (Mar 17, 2009)

i prefer Stanley FatMax it has 2,4 lb and you can find it at Home Depot with $28 or you can try on e-bay.if you try it you will never go back to another one!Lenox is good to but doesn't have ruber handle,and that is a good + for grip and cold weather


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

How about hacksaw blades, what do you all prefer? Myself, I have found starrett 32 TPI to be about the best blade I have used yet.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to get off subject, but I just saw an ad for one of those dual saws. Anyone use one yet, and if so, do you like it?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hack saw*

I like the kind that you can store dimes in the hollow portion. Klein, I think.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I like the kind that you can store dimes in the hollow portion. Klein, I think.


your a piece of work


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

chrusis said:


> i prefer Stanley FatMax it has 2,4 lb and you can find it at Home Depot with $28 or you can try on e-bay.if you try it you will never go back to another one!Lenox is good to but doesn't have ruber handle,and that is a good + for grip and cold weather


That's the one I use (the one pictured above). I thought someone swiped it so I bought another one, same model. Found the first one in a pile of material a week later, now I've got 2. I've used a lot of hack saws and for the most part any high tension hack saw will do fine. I personally favor the Fatmax (the one pictured above) quite a bit.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've really been giving a lot of thought to the 12v Milwaukee Hackzall. Is it worth it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have used one like this one for years and had no problem out of it yet.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> That's the one I use (the one pictured above). I thought someone swiped it so I bought another one, same model. Found the first one in a pile of material a week later, now I've got 2. I've used a lot of hack saws and for the most part any high tension hack saw will do fine. I personally favor the Fatmax (the one pictured above) quite a bit.


Funny you mention that.

I thought my 25' fat max tape got buried outside so I bought a new one.

Then I found it in the gang box, so somebody must've picked it up.

Now I got 2, which isn't all that bad, but before I used to have the klein magnetic tape, and the fat max.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I've really been giving a lot of thought to the 12v Milwaukee Hackzall. Is it worth it?


 
It's very handy but lacks balls, as soon as the blade binds a little it clutches out. It cuts small conduit and aluminum fine but really isn't for strut.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> It's very handy but lacks balls, as soon as the blade binds a little it clutches out. It cuts small conduit and aluminum fine but really isn't for strut.


Sounds like if they made a smaller 14 volt version they'd be made.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

best hacksaw ever
http://www.kastoracine.com/PDF/TDS hbs1 & 2.pdf


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

wildleg said:


> best hacksaw ever
> http://www.kastoracine.com/PDF/TDS hbs1 & 2.pdf


Good shop tool maybe but sure won't fit in a small sack.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

wildleg said:


> best hacksaw ever
> http://www.kastoracine.com/PDF/TDS hbs1 & 2.pdf


Kasto makes some awesome saws. I maintain 2 in a scrap sorting facility that spend their days cutting 8" x 10" stainless bars.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I have a really old Lenox hacksaw. I like it much better than any of the ones available today.


You have the same one that I do. :thumbsup:

The Lenox *Hackmaster* 4012 Hacksaw…..but I am not.:whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you like the kasto ? ever run across one of these ?

http://welldiamondwiresaws.com/

cuts anything. the spool of diamond wire alone costs a bundle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> You have the same one that I do. :thumbsup:
> 
> The Lenox *Hackmaster* 4012 Hacksaw…..but I am not.:whistling2:


Yes, a Hackmaster. That's what it's called. :thumbsup:

How appropriate. :whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yes, a Hackmaster. That's what it's called. :thumbsup:
> 
> How appropriate. :whistling2:


You said it, not me. :notworthy:

For a saw I STIHL prefer a ...........
View attachment 2048


----------



## Mr Zappa (Oct 21, 2009)

i like the good old fashioned stuff myself...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> For a saw I STIHL prefer a ...........
> View attachment 2048


A Husqvarna? :laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a old ideal hacksaw with klein blades in 24T and 32T


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> A Husqvarna? :laughing:


Get RED and get made at a tree. :thumbup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

chrusis said:


> i prefer Stanley FatMax it has 2,4 lb and you can find it at Home Depot with $28 or you can try on e-bay.if you try it you will never go back to another one!Lenox is good to but doesn't have ruber handle,and that is a good + for grip and cold weather


I have that hacksaw as well. I like it a lot better than most others I've used. I've always wondered why they don't make Spartans anymore?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's been so long since I used my hacksaw that I actually can't remember what brand it is.
> Bandsaw or sawzall for me. :thumbsup:


I had to check today - It's a Ridgid, FWIW. I do still keep it on the van, but it was buried under everything else in the tool bin.


----------

